# Rite of Memphis-Misraim



## imxbx (Apr 21, 2017)

I just found out about this Rite while studying Rosicrucianism and Carl Kellner came up. Curious what people think about the Rite. I'm interested in going into the Scottish Rite after I've been raised and had some time to feel confident in my proficiency of the first three degrees as well as becoming an officer.
Has anyone considered going for the 99th degree? Anyone ever met someone who's gone past 33?
Here's a link for reference:
http://www.iss-ic-memphis-misraim.com/english.html#esprit


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 21, 2017)

Its clandestine in the US

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 21, 2017)

Something else for the bookshelf, but like Rip said, you won't be joining it in the States.


----------



## Elexir (Apr 21, 2017)

Memphis-misraim has a somewhat intressting history, while the first 33 degrees seems to be related to the SR it is a indipendant system so you would never go over the 33rd degree.
Albert Pike actully disliked the rite as he saw it as a sham.


----------



## goomba (Apr 21, 2017)

In the US that Rite is under the control of the Grand College of Rites of the United States of America (http://grandcollegeofrites.org/).


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 22, 2017)

Just as a suggestion, I would maybe steer clear from that firstly because it may jeopardize your regular, blue lodge masonry. It may sound interesting with the 99 degrees and whatnot, but at the end of the day, it's clandestine and to be honest, something very much different than UGLE Freemasonry. Bill Schnoebelen, an anti-Mason who claims to be this 'super high ranking Mason' of the 99th degree, while he may have been a 'regular' mason, was primarily in the Rites of Memphis and tied RM, Satanic worship(no judging but just saying), witchcraft and blue lodge all together.

Your call at the end of the day, but I would definitely consider further research and not let the 'glamour of more degrees is better' get to you.  Best of luck to you brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 22, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Its clandestine in the US





CLewey44 said:


> Just as a suggestion, I would maybe steer clear from that firstly because it may jeopardize your regular, blue lodge masonry. It may sound interesting with the 99 degrees and whatnot, but at the end of the day, it's clandestine and to be honest, something very much different than UGLE Freemasonry.


Yep!


----------



## JCeire (Apr 22, 2017)

There is a lot of interesting, albeit apocryphal, history of the rite of Memphis and its relation to Napoleon (and the wider French officer corps) during his Egyptian and Italian military campaigns.


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 22, 2017)

Some Masons, myself included, don't really have a problem with it and maybe should even consider recognizing it. I personally would not join it but who's to say it's a bad thing? There are several groups like that actually. Masonry should always be willing to grow and evolve.


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 22, 2017)

Just to clarify: the Rite itself is not clandestine, but it is not worked by any regular body in the Continental US. Additionally, some of us have taken an obligation not to receive any degree past the  33rd°  . You certainly can study the Rite through the Grand College of Rites.


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 22, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Just to clarify: the Rite itself is not clandestine, but it is not worked by any regular body in the Continental US. Additionally, some of us have taken an obligation not to receive any degree past the  33rd°  . You certainly can study the Rite through the Grand College of Rites.



My apologies, I was under the impression it was technically clandestine or irregular at least;  claiming to be Masonic in its own right. Again, I'd have no issues with it being apart of Masonry. I'm sure it has it's perks. I know one thing, every degree would have to be very specific to spread this out over 99 degrees.  I don't think I have to worry about taking anything beyond the 33rd any time soon. I haven't even taken 32 of them!


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 22, 2017)

Sadly, the spurious is always remembered above the regular. Characters like Keller, Crowley, Cofield, etc warp known systems to their own twisted ideals and soon it's the only version anyone remembers.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 22, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Sadly, the spurious is always remembered above the regular. Characters like Keller, Crowley, Cofield, etc warp known systems to their own twisted ideals and soon it's the only version anyone remembers.


It does seem that the more outrageous something is the more it sticks in people's minds.


----------



## Elexir (Apr 22, 2017)

To be honest though, Crowley didnt use the M&M rituals long and the rituals currently used by (C)OTO are diffrent from the M&M.


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 22, 2017)

Any time 'fringe masonry' gets brought up, my radar goes off. Always interesting.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 22, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Any time 'fringe masonry' gets brought up, my radar goes off. Always interesting.


Same here.


----------



## imxbx (Apr 23, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Your call at the end of the day, but I would definitely consider further research and not let the 'glamour of more degrees is better' get to you.  Best of luck to you brother.



I'm not interested in joining but it is interesting nonetheless. I'm just starting my Masonic career but I don't really plan to go into anything other than the SR outside of the Blue Lodge.

Like others have said it is kind of a bummer that Masonry gets a bad wrap from being associated with some 'interesting' characters.


----------



## Elexir (Apr 23, 2017)

The thing with MM is not really that its associated with fringe elements but rather that its a money scam considering how the degrees where given in many places.


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 23, 2017)

Elexir said:


> The thing with MM is not really that its associated with fringe elements but rather that its a money scam considering how the degrees where given in many places.



Exactly. A lot of other groups included in these scams. Several GD groups (David Griffin's specifically), AMORC and so on. You have to really weed out the bad ones to find the good in anything. Some are simply for profit, 'mail-in' type groups that have zero value and are total rip offs.


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm not sure I'd throw AMORC into the "mail-in money scam" column. They're a long-lasting group with a very prominent physical presence in the Bay Area. Their museum is a local attraction and our kids visit it on school outings.


----------



## Elexir (Apr 23, 2017)

Lets not have the disscusion of AMORC here as well. We dont have the right people here to have that disscusion in a fair way for all sides.


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm sure it's a very interesting system if done in person, but just not a fan of the 'astral' initiations (as in some groups) or working through textbooks mailed to you for $$$ of any group.  I'm sure some people find it interesting but it's a little too exoteric (readily available) to be considered esoteric for my taste.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 23, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Exactly. A lot of other groups included in these scams. Several GD groups (David Griffin's specifically), AMORC and so on. You have to really weed out the bad ones to find the good in anything. Some are simply for profit, 'mail-in' type groups that have zero value and are total rip offs.


True!


----------



## Damian Avinger (Aug 1, 2017)

I know of several that have degrees past the 33rd.  I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## coachn (Aug 1, 2017)

Damian Avinger said:


> I know of several that have degrees past the 33rd.  I see nothing wrong with it.


Are you stating that you know of several Recognized members of the Society of Free & Accepted Masons who have degrees past the 33rd?

BTW - Are you still a member of "The Most Worshipful King Cyrus Grand Lodge" and did you know that they are considered "fake" according to: http://www.masonicinfo.com/morephonies.htm


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 1, 2017)

coachn said:


> Are you stating that you know of several Recognized members of the Society of Free & Accepted Masons who have degrees past the 33rd?


I certainly don't, but according to Alex Jones he has turned up evidence that there is really 180 degrees!!! Lol.


coachn said:


> BTW - Are you still a member of "The Most Worshipful King Cyrus Grand Lodge" and did you know that they are considered "fake" according to: http://www.masonicinfo.com/morephonies.htm


Yep, one of my favorite web sites.


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 1, 2017)

Damian Avinger said:


> I know of several that have degrees past the 33rd.  I see nothing wrong with it.


Would you list those Masonic bodies that do such?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 1, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Would you list those Masonic bodies that do such?


I would also like to see this!


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Aug 3, 2017)

Mr. Avinger is probably talking about the spurious Regular Grand Lodge of England & Masonic High Council group.

If Coach is correct about him being a member of non-Regular Grand Lodge himself then he might not appreciate the distinction between what is legitimate & illegitimate Masonry.

http://www.rgle.org.uk/RGLE_Orders_Degrees.htm


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Aug 3, 2017)

Also the same fellow might be speaking under the veil of ignorance. There are many black self-created Masonic Congress or Councils in the U.S. who purport to confer degrees under the Memphis-Mizraim Rite system.

For instance, in Illinois there's a Body styled the Regular Grand Lodge of Illinois, AF&AM that makes 96th degree Masons. I have a lifelong friend who tells me that he's proud to be a member. 

I've tried unsuccessfully to explain the spurious nature of his organization which derives from the RGLE created by a pretender named Rui Gabirro et alia. 

Unfortunately some people are simply stuck on stubborn.


----------



## the_widows_son (Aug 4, 2017)

goomba said:


> In the US that Rite is under the control of the Grand College of Rites of the United States of America (http://grandcollegeofrites.org/).









Proud Member 

Sent from my SM-G930P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## the_widows_son (Aug 4, 2017)

The Grand College of Rites has a wealth of information on orders that would of been lost or forgotten in time.

Sent from my SM-G930P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 4, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> Mr. Avinger is probably talking about the spurious Regular Grand Lodge of England & Masonic High Council group.
> 
> If Coach is correct about him being a member of non-Regular Grand Lodge himself then he might not appreciate the distinction between what is legitimate & illegitimate Masonry.
> 
> http://www.rgle.org.uk/RGLE_Orders_Degrees.htm


His profile indicates he is a member of King Cyrus GL


----------



## Oberon13 (Oct 28, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> My apologies, I was under the impression it was technically clandestine or irregular at least;  claiming to be Masonic in its own right. Again, I'd have no issues with it being apart of Masonry. I'm sure it has it's perks. I know one thing, every degree would have to be very specific to spread this out over 99 degrees.  I don't think I have to worry about taking anything beyond the 33rd any time soon. I haven't even taken 32 of them!


And yet how many Masons can build a pyramid? Egyptian rite is legitimate FreeMasonry. You would be correct in assuming it isn't technically practiced in the lower 48 states, however let it be known you will always have Brothers unseen. Appreciated is the understanding those of you give us. Semmetry will be observed, our rites are unlike the rest and as you know there are no less than 360°. Ordo Ab Chao. In God we trust. I bid you all good evening.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 28, 2017)

Oberon13 said:


> And yet how many Masons can build a pyramid? Egyptian rite is legitimate FreeMasonry. You would be correct in assuming it isn't technically practiced in the lower 48 states, however let it be known you will always have Brothers unseen. Appreciated is the understanding those of you give us. Semmetry will be observed, our rites are unlike the rest and as you know there are no less than 360°. Ordo Ab Chao. In God we trust. I bid you all good evening.


What? 

Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 29, 2017)

Oberon13 said:


> And yet how many Masons can build a pyramid? Egyptian rite is legitimate FreeMasonry. You would be correct in assuming it isn't technically practiced in the lower 48 states, however let it be known you will always have Brothers unseen. Appreciated is the understanding those of you give us. Semmetry will be observed, our rites are unlike the rest and as you know there are no less than 360°. Ordo Ab Chao. In God we trust. I bid you all good evening.


May I ask your obedience?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 29, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> What?


My sentiments exactly.


Glen Cook said:


> May I ask your obedience?


I would like to know this also.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 29, 2017)

Oberon13 said:


> And yet how many Masons can build a pyramid? Egyptian rite is legitimate FreeMasonry. You would be correct in assuming it isn't technically practiced in the lower 48 states, however let it be known you will always have Brothers unseen. Appreciated is the understanding those of you give us. Semmetry will be observed, our rites are unlike the rest and as you know there are no less than 360°. Ordo Ab Chao. In God we trust. I bid you all good evening.


Coolio....


----------



## coachn (Oct 29, 2017)

Oberon13 said:


> And yet how many Masons can build a pyramid?


And I take it by your absurd question that you have built a pyramid?


Oberon13 said:


> Egyptian rite is legitimate FreeMasonry.


Do you even know what "FreeMasonry" is and what makes it "legitimate"?  


Oberon13 said:


> You would be correct in assuming it isn't technically practiced in the lower 48 states, ...


It is correct to assume it is technically practiced in the upper 2 states?


Oberon13 said:


> ...however let it be known you will always have Brothers unseen.


Neat!  "Master of Hiding" no doubt!  One of your degrees?


Oberon13 said:


> Appreciated is the understanding those of you give us.


You may never have any idea how much I appreciate understanding all this.


Oberon13 said:


> Semmetry will be observed, our rites are unlike the rest and as you know there are no less than 360°. Ordo Ab Chao. In God we trust. I bid you all good evening.


That's not the only thing that's being observed here.


----------



## Oberon13 (Oct 29, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> May I ask your obedience?


My obedience, sir, belongs to God. However the Sun, Moon, and Master of the Lodge always have my loyalty.


----------



## Oberon13 (Oct 29, 2017)

O' Worshipful Master, don't attack me... I claim no degree with any acknowledged rite, merely state that I myself act as Master of this Lodge unlicensed in this state and also state I deem it necessary. We must know all angles, exiled or not.


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 29, 2017)

Oberon13 said:


> O' Worshipful Master, don't attack me... I claim no degree with any acknowledged rite, merely state that I myself act as Master of this Lodge unlicensed in this state and also state I deem it necessary. We must know all angles, exiled or not.


I’m not serving as a Worshipful Master.  
There was no attack. Just a question.


----------



## coachn (Oct 29, 2017)

Oberon13 said:


> My obedience, sir, belongs to God. However the Sun, Moon, and Master of the Lodge always have my loyalty.


Ah! New Age Gobbledygook.  I know it well.


----------



## Oberon13 (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm a firm believer in Genesis. New age or no. Let it be known that you have the right. Let the Lord thy God be thy shade on thy right hand as I have left.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 29, 2017)

TROLL ALERT!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 29, 2017)

coachn said:


> Neat! "Master of Hiding" no doubt! One of your degrees?


LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 29, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> TROLL ALERT!


Yep!


----------



## coachn (Oct 29, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> TROLL ALERT!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 29, 2017)

coachn said:


>


Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!


----------



## tldubb (Oct 30, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Coolio....



Love his music!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

